# Track Planning for Realistic Operations--a book review



## RonsTrainsNThings (Jun 9, 2017)

The most important book I ever read on Model Railroading is John Armstrong's Track Planning for Realistic Operations. Here is a book review.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

For those of us who have been doing this for a while, that's kind of a no brainer. In the 50 years or so since it was first published, this book has been the gold standard bible for layout design. The fact that it has been updated several times, and almost continuously in print, is a testament to that.

Even folks who don't aspire to realistic operations will find invaluable information on making track plans that work.


----------

